# Vienna knight armour



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Here's the question: I don't want to do the Ironman red armour but I do want a reddish tint to the armour. I was thinking of using Testors metalizer mixed with a small amount of deep red. Will the metalizer and enamel mix or will I just end up with a mess? (I am using an airbrush). The other option (as I see it), is to use the metalizer and then after sealing use a wash for the red highlights.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You might paint him with a fairly bright metallic shade. Even Tamiya spray Silver Leaf or Bare Metal Aluminum. Then airbrush on layers of Tamiya Clear Red. If you want it darker, maybe mix the Clear Red with Smoke.

Actual armor back in the day could be lacquered or painted. The paints were pretty bright, but also solid, not like a candy coat or anodized finish. Its hard to find original painted armor today, as most of the original paint is long gone, and the surviving suits have been highly polished. 

This is an original painted helmet

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y110/Nephtys/Royal Armouries/BlacksalletRA.jpg


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

You can't mix lacquer and enamel. I'd use Alclad. Choose your shade of metal and overspray with their clear red until you get the depth of color you're looking for.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Did this 1957 original up a few years back, tamiya gold base coat, clear red over gold base.The knight looks lop sided like the pic of the reissue box photo.I had fix this problem ater photo was taken, drill a deeper hole, so lance will sit level.This pic is 3 years old.
Randy


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Huh... You're making me rethink my original idea Buzz. I really like your BU. I haven't tried mine on the base yet. I was going to paint the arm assemblies seperate. 
Sidenote: Pretty nice fit and detail on reissue. All the rivets are clean (A bit of flash).


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

The reissue is from the the original molds, great kits to practice on.
I painted mine in sub assemblies, I did let the paint cure for 3 months before assembling, then polished out the clear. Tamiya wax was applied for a mirror finish.Did real armour look like this paint job, No probadly not, but it sure looks great beside the gold knight.

The breast plates shown on the Monogram box photo are not glued in the correct position, allowing the helemt not be removed.

The candy cane stripe was done with tamiya masking tape, I had to do it twice, because of a run of paint.
gloss white was added first.

Happy Modeling

Randy


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Sorry the pic is lop sided hehehe, the red knight lop sided problem is corrected in this pic, doh.

Randy


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thats a very very nicely done model. Funny thing is I painted a car with that exact same paint mix!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thank you kindly, like I said its not realistic looking, but it sure looks nice in the glass display case. The gold base really makes the clear red pop out.
I will be doing the blue knight with clear blue over a silver base.

Randy


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

That's a beaut, Randy! I'll have to check out your gold knight.

Someone on the board did a base so that it looked like marble, but I like your idea as well.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Once again I am having feelings of inadequacy.

Nicley done Buzz.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Randy,

Very nicely done.

Would you ever consider putting all your build-ups on a website to use as a reference? That would be tremendously helpful!

MMM


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Well most of my models are on Facebook, here is the link, 5 pages of Aurora built ups.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2028187&id=1094275067

Randy


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

1963 Gold Knight of Nice. would his armor be that color, NO course not, but the gold shades pop out in display case.I did it more of a piece of art. like an ornament, btw this was my Mom's all time favorite Aurora kit.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Really nice burnishing on the gold


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

mrmurph said:


> That's a beaut, Randy! I'll have to check out your gold knight.
> 
> Someone on the board did a base so that it looked like marble, but I like your idea as well.


My Blue Knight that I marbled the base for.











~RK~


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Roy I perfer the marble effect on yours, I was going to do it on mine, got so burned out on project, so I left it black.Lovely job on your knight.
Randy


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks Randy...... all original Aurora! 

~RK~


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

FYI the reissue of the Black Knight is available now too


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

The fitting is very good on all 5 knights, the gold knight project went rather smoothly,
I love the knights series.

Randy


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

djnick66 said:


> FYI the reissue of the Black Knight is available now too


Thanks for the info - is it molded in black plastic, or grey like the 'Red' Knight reissue?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I assume grey, which is fine with me. I hate working with dark, obnoxious colors of plastic. Its easier to see detail, flaws, seams, etc on a neutral color. Plus it keeps people from putting a reissue in an original box...


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm guessing that there will not be a feather included with this?

International trade laws maybe?

Thanks for the info djnick66! Picked my Black Knight up today!

MMM


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

small colored feathers can be purchase at Micheals or any craft stores.

Randy


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Randy,

Did the original knights have specific colored feathers with each knight or were they random colors?

Thanks for the tip about where to find feathers...:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Yes the originals and 1963 issues had the same colors as box art.

Blue Knight red feather

Silver Knight yellow feather

Black Knight white feather

The uk Knights had huge out of scale feathers.

Randy


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I got some nice realistially colored feathers at a craft store or Wal Mart. IMHO they look better than the fake dyed ones. But you can buy all colors.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

buzzconroy said:


> Yes the originals and 1963 issues had the same colors as box art.
> 
> Blue Knight red feather
> 
> ...


As you can see in the picture below my Blue Knight came with a blue feather. I believe this is a 1963 issue.










~RK~


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

first time i ever seen a blue feather....hmm, maybe candian kits are diffrent in feather color.....hmmm.

Randy


----------

